# In charge of dessert



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've recently been asked to make dessert courses for 75-100 people over about 5 days for my breed (dogs) club's national specialty in July. I have been baking for a hobby and have never done anything for this many people. The desserts need to be portable/easy to grab abnd go and to withstand being outside in the heat for a short period of time. There is really no budget, but I am not a professional (hope to be someday though). I also won't have more than one or two other people to help. I was thinking a couple kinds of cookies that I can freeze the dough and save prep time when it gets closer. Any ideas?
-Sarah
P.S. I am new here, I posted a bit about myself in the Welcome forum.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

What kind of cooking and serving facilities will you have on site?

What do you mean by "no budget?" Are you expected to foot the bill yourself?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Personally, I'd make minitarts with a shortbread (or you could use a traditional flaky pastry) crust. Sort of like thumbprint cookie shells. Fill them with fruit, jams, chocolate, caramel, pudding, nuts. I'm assuming they're going to be kept out of the sun but if they aren't going to be out in the heat too long or if the heat isn't too high you can pipe a pretty star of stabilized whipped cream on top. The dough freezes and the shells keep for several days. I like to cook down my own compotes but you could use canned if need be.

I've always wanted to try a chocolate chip version of the shells too. Ganache in the center...mmmmnnnn.

<you caught me at a good time, we're making cookies tomorrow!>

April:bounce:


----------



## slamdaccord96 (Feb 21, 2007)

There won't be anything to cook with at the site and food will be served under tents. No, I don't have to pay for everything myself (thank goodness) the club will reimburse me the full amount. They just didn't give me a limit on how much I could spend on ingredients and what not.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

First. Then you can find out how many ingredients you can squish into that amount and go from there. 

I like mini tarts because you can make a ton of shells our of not a whole lot of dough (as in flour mix...although money wise...no, unintended pun). A teaspoon of filling per each and away you go. 

You want to minimize waste so it would also be useful to know how many you're expected to make. At a large catered function I believe it's 3 to 5 pp but this venue might be different. Are there going to be other food items (no doubt, at dog shows with the booths and whatnot, even the private breeders with their promotional spreads) or food types served? 

If you want to pm me we can bash our heads together.

April


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

slamaccord96,
I have done an engagement party of about 85 people, for a work friend and her son's wedding day. I did cookie platters for both houses and cocktail party at the hotel suite. Along with cookies, using bar cookie recipes are quicker. You will not have too much decorating to do. Some recipes can look dressy enough with powdered sugar and fitted into a paper cup cake holder. I like using plain white. For spring occasions I use the pastel colored ones.


----------

